# Javanese Classical Music



## Wagner (Oct 29, 2009)

The gamelan is truly comparable to the western symphony orchestra and the rich sonorities and complex compositions it executes are profoundly beautiful and remarkable. Who else has an appreciation for this beautiful music - the only musical art form that can rival our own?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Could you give some references? I've become familiar with more and more different mediums of music, but I'm not sure I've heard what you're detailing. Did you mean _Javanese_ or Japanese, because I'm certainly familiar with Japanese music?


----------



## Wagner (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm afraid I meant Javanese. The isle of Java in the centre of the Indonesian archipelago. I recommend the disks Java Court Gamelan - especially Volume II which features some quite incredible playing. Some of the best musicianship of any western or eastern performers.

Here is a nice picture of the gamelan orchestra:









It consists primarily of metallophones and gongs - but the improvisation and slightly floral highest part is performed by vocalists, strings and wooden mallets.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wagner said:


> I'm afraid I meant Javanese. The isle of Java in the centre of the Indonesian archipelago. I recommend the disks Java Court Gamelan - especially Volume II which features some quite incredible playing. Some of the best musicianship of any western or eastern performers.
> 
> Here is a nice picture of the gamelan orchestra:
> 
> ...


Awesome. I'd definitely like to study that. And I'll cool off after long periods of that with some Ravi Shankar.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I enjoy Javanese gamelan music, as I was stayed in Indonesia for 30 years. mainly the music is to be performed as a soundtrack to a shadow puppet or "Wayang" show.if you have a change to visit Javanese island try to see this kind of show.

just next to Java is the island of Bali which is also has their own orchestra. in fact, the Javanese island consist of two distinguish culture, one is Javanese culture and the other is Sundanese , which is exist in western part of the island. Javanese, Sundanese and Balinese music has more serious fundamental literature available compare to other Indonesian culture.

I think Debussy was once impressed with Gamelan and implemented to some of his composition.

In Jazz the Gamelan blended nicely. In classical,well, I am afraid it will be eternally about violin, piano and flute. as the other world great orchestra like Chinese or Indian music are also hardly make it into classical genre.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Saint-Saëns was a bit inspired by the gamelan too, in his 5th piano concerto. Just for a few bars, but still... Great stuff!


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

*gamelan influence*

My first contact with Javanese was in Wellington at Victoria University when studying composition there. Then in 1984 I spent several months in Java with my partner who was studying gamelan at ASKI in Surakata on an Indonesian government scholarship. I attended numerous performances often in remote settings for local audiences. Exposure to the music had a profound effect on the music I wrote for some time after. One such piece was the dancer leads the procession, the title refers to a dancer leading a couple about to be married to the music of the gamelan.

There's often a flute as part of the Javanese ensemble. I understand the temptation to want to compare gamelan to the Western symphony orchestra, although it's so profoundly different for many reasons that I find it a difficult comparison. Although high levels of skill are involved in playing the music it can be a more sociable way of performing together as it's possible for less experienced musicians to participate in the ensemble alongside those with mastery of the improvisatory roles.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

altiste said:


> My first contact with Javanese was in Wellington at Victoria University when studying composition there. Then in 1984 I spent several months in Java with my partner who was studying gamelan at ASKI in Surakata on an Indonesian government scholarship. I attended numerous performances often in remote settings for local audiences. Exposure to the music had a profound effect on the music I wrote for some time after. One such piece was the dancer leads the procession, the title refers to a dancer leading a couple about to be married to the music of the gamelan.
> 
> There's often a flute as part of the Javanese ensemble. I understand the temptation to want to compare gamelan to the Western symphony orchestra, although it's so profoundly different for many reasons that I find it a difficult comparison. Although high levels of skill are involved in playing the music it can be a more sociable way of performing together as it's possible for less experienced musicians to participate in the ensemble alongside those with mastery of the improvisatory roles.


Come to think of it, when you say it that way you make me think about Raga. Very social music.


----------

